

Coalition fights surprise tax for California small business investors - jclarkcom
http://m.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2013/02/26/fight-continues-over-suprise-taxes-for.html

======
epoxyhockey
Whether or not the coalition is successful, the Franchise Tax Board actions
have already harmed the future of their tax collection potential. i.e. the
decision to relocate out of state prior to a sale may have become easier. If
the tax board will retroactively tax small businesses now, can we expect them
to behave differently in the future?

~~~
jclarkcom
Exactly, I'm in the process of starting a new business and I'm incorporating
out-of-state for this exact reason. There are a lot of advantages to having
some presence in California (more talent and exit options), but if you can
maintain your residence out-of-state prior to a sale then you can save a ton
of money. North Lake Tahoe is 200 miles from the Bay Area and has no income
tax.

This is the second retroactive tax hit this year in CA, if you count Prop-30
which passed in Nov 2012 but applied to all income since Jan 2012. That was
"only" 10 months of retroactivity versus QSBS which is ~5 years - but the
pattern makes it really hard to trust CA on anything at this point.

